# Position von Button alle x Sekunden ändern



## BennyS (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich möchte in einem Feld einen OK Button auftauchen lassen. Wie man einen Zufallsgenerator macht weis ich aber wie ich den Button erscheinen lassen kann weis ich ned. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den ca. 5 sec. auftauchenlassen kann und dann über den zufallsgenerator wieder wo anderst auftauchen lassen kann?


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Mai 2011)

Was für ein genialer Titel....:autsch:
Etwas mehr Mühe hättest du dir bei der Beschreibung auch geben können

Was für ein Button ist das? Ein JButton? Und was meinst du mit Feld? JPanel? Reden wir überhaupt von Swing?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Mai 2011)

Soll er wirklich verschwinden oder nur immer woanders auftauchen? Bei letzterem würde er einfach auf einem JPanel mit null-Layout liegen, und man würde sowas machen wie

```
void iLikeToMoveItMoveIt()
{
     Thread thread = new Thread(new Runnable()
     {
         public void run()
         {
              showButtonAt(randomPosition()); 
              try {
                  Thread.sleep(100)
              } catch (InterruptedException e) { Thread.currentThread().interrupt(); }
         }
     });
     thread.start();
}


private void showButtonAt(Point p)
{
    SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable()
    {  
        public void run()
        {
            button.setLocation(p);
        }
    });
}
```


----------



## BennyS (13. Mai 2011)

Hab es jetzt einfach gemacht ich mach einen button und wenn der gedrückt wird soll er an eine andere stelle hüpfen. Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen.


----------



## Andi_CH (13. Mai 2011)

BennyS hat gesagt.:


> Hab es jetzt einfach gemacht ...


Was hast du gemacht? Wie wärs mit deinem Code?


----------



## BennyS (13. Mai 2011)

So Leute hab es geschafft des problem is gelöst Ich danke allen die mir dabei geholfen haben war wilrklich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Mai 2011)

... und für alle die nach dir ein ähnliches Problem haben möchtest du nichts tun?
Es wäre doch nett die Lösung hier als KSKB zu posten.


----------



## BennyS (16. Mai 2011)

OK wird ich denke ned viel helfen wenn ich meine lösung presentiere aber gut:

ich habe mir etwas ganz anderes einfallen lassen ich habe einfach einen Button in die Oberfläche gemacht, der dann bei klick nach zufall die Position ändert und habe nach jedem klick eine Ruhepause eingerichtet.
Den Java-Code stell ich rein wenn ich in der Schule bin.


----------

